
Startup Scam: Paying to Pitch Puts Power Players on the Warpath - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/10/startup-scam-paying-to-pitch-p.php
======
cgherb911
It seems that paying to pitch is a worthless venture. You have to build a real
relationship with an investor before they are willing to open their wallet.

